# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #42, taking us to GDay



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs all over The State. Be spring before you know it. Gonna be a lot of new talent on campus this spring.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs can't wait for G day!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs bracing for a blizzard


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS! 
Sony Michel will have played for the SEC Championship, the NCAA title, and the Super Bowl in the same building within one year.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs just waiting for Winter to end!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> Sony Michel will have played for the SEC Championship, the NCAA title, and the Super Bowl in the same building within one year.


Him and Gurley only reason to watch Super Bowl! IMO


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs, fixing to get their longjohns out.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Gonna be cold in KY tonight!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs to far south for snow


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2019)

Early warm morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs going from spring to winter in 24hrs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs shoveling snow


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2019)

Two bad my bama tyde ain't plain Sunday. We on murcaidies bents. Pads and bob belechick would be in fer it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2019)

Dang, old Rip done jumped on the bandwagon, and is holding on tight.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 29, 2019)

Its a fine day for a GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs that love their team, because they are Dawgs. Watch how quick the bandwagon get empty when Saban leaves and Bamers have 3 or 4 bad years like they use to. Rip will be the first one to jump off.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 29, 2019)

Go DAWGS


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!  Counting the days until Turkey season.


----------



## Horns (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a brisk morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs ?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2019)

Finally got to 17 here, I dont think it is going much higher.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2019)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 30, 2019)

Go DAWGS impatiently waiting on NSD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2019)

Go new bammers 0-1. I sure hope this keeps up. Maybe we can get Bobo


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go new bammers 0-1. I sure hope this keeps up. Maybe we can get Bobo



Yall already have Butch Jones, just promote him.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2019)

Nick is like ric flair. Horseman always turning over, still one champ. I got bigs decision to make....fill the propane tank or get season tickets.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs filling the propane tank at the trailer park!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm running out of firewood going to burn trash in a 55gal drum. Roll tide for good seats at briant dennys.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2019)

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2019)

Sell some of them dogs on your porch Rip.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs living large in the Peach state!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs fixing to head down to the Peach state for a few days.


----------



## riprap (Jan 31, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Sell some of them dogs on your porch Rip.


Don't be hating you pay so much for a security system. I can get a couple of t shirts, magnets for the 1985 custom deluxe and a new bear and saban poster with the savings. Ol Roy dog food pretty cheap


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dogs knowing either Todd and Ramik get a ring on Sunday or Sony, David and Isiah get the hardware instead.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Come on G day!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs wishing they could get a load of metal in their front yard at any time, take it to the scrap yard and have an all expense paid hunting and fishing trip to McRae, Ga like us bammers.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs wishing they could get a load of metal in their front yard at any time, take it to the scrap yard and have an all expense paid hunting and fishing trip to McRae, Ga like us bammers.



Why dont you hunt in Alabama, do they not get good TV service over there?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2019)

Gooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS! SIC EM!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2019)

woof woof woof.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs starting to count days to turkey season.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Been counting the days for G-Day game.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Y'all gonna be there Mrs. 22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Y'all gonna be there Mrs. 22


Don't know yet, but I'll let you know if we are!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know yet, but I'll let you know if we are!



Please do we would be proud to meet y'all !!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs wanting a bunch of GON folks at the G day game!!!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Why dont you hunt in Alabama, do they not get good TV service over there?


B/W tv's with rabbit ears don't work with that special switch they have at world travel. Roll tide doesn't work either. He always says he is out.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2019)

riprap said:


> B/W tv's with rabbit ears don't work with that special switch they have at world travel. Roll tide doesn't work either. He always says he is out.



Well we certainly would not want you to go through a bad experience like that.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2019)

I've got my 2 liter rc cola bottles ready for some bama jugging.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2019)

Rip just go out there and take somebody elses Jug.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2019)

They dont care if you take a few catfish off their jugs.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2019)

Rip selling tires for the top of people's trailer, trying to make enough money to go to the Spring game in T Town.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2019)

Rip will install 8 trailer top tires for $20, if you supply the tires. If he has to supply the tires it only cost $52.75.`


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Rip selling tires for the top of people's trailer, trying to make enough money to go to the Spring game in T Town.



rip is lieing Charlie. He ain't no tide fan.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> rip is lieing Charlie. He ain't no tide fan.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



He done turned on us Elfiiiii. He will be back though, if they dont win a NC this year.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 2, 2019)

Wonder who Kirby is trying to close the deal with as we come down to Feb 6th?
Only have 2-3 golden tickets remaining..


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Man we gotta get busy if we are gonna close this by my Birfday!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2019)

How bout Champ Bailey getting inducted into the NFL hall of fame. 
We got his autograph and told him to write, Thank you Mrs. Bailey.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

That's awesome I always liked Champ and Boss!!!! They are DGD'S!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Hunker down Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Let's go you silver britches!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

We do it Dawg style in Athens!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Elfii is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Mrs. H22 is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Charlie is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

I am proud to be a Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Dawg fans are the best in the world!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs knowing the only team that can beat the tide is the tide on A day.


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2019)

Do they call it A day, T day or THE day. I'll ask when I get there. Leftover Bammer hoodies are going on sale with the warm temps. I'll be looking good.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Rip you gonna have to step back from the edge brother, ifin you go down to the A game you might want to have some of that tooth black out stuff so you can fit in.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs trying to be a bama fan


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2019)

John Rip is trying to hold on to the Bandwagon, but he will come back in here with his hat in his hand, after Bamer goes two years in a row without a NC.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a spring Sunday morning in February!?!?!?


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2019)

Glad they made room. As long as we keep losing I'm on board. The ones that got off were chanting ACC! Can't take the acc out of these techies.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs and bandwagon Bamers !


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2019)

How bout them Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm seeing more Dawgs in the super bowl than my new bama tide. I've been lied to. They say it ain't money that brings them to t towne, it's NFL exposure and readiness. Somebody unlock these doors, I'm jumping off.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2019)

The driver also said he drove by the single wide and didn't see enough junk cars in the yard. I mean I turned a few in for season tickets and this is the thanks I get...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2019)

Rip taking pocket protectors from the Tech fans on the Bamer band wagon.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2019)

Richard Seymore was a DGD. So was Terrance Edwards, Patrick Pass, Charlie Woerner and Buck Belue.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Man these spring days are going to ruin me!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2019)

In the high 60's here today, and then it rained.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs, was in the 50's when I left for work this morning.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 5, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs trying to wipe the GOAT thread out of my mind. I just can't unsee it!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 

Sure wish rip wanted to go fishing today!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Sure wish rip wanted to go fishing today!!!!



If you buy the chicken liver, he will take you catfishing in his new boat.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2019)

I keep offering to but he won't respond!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Love being a Dawg fan!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs catfishing in February!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking forward to Eufaula in a couple of weeks


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dogs toona was tough yesterday.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs wanting to see what happens tomorrow. Hope we pick up a couple more great players.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs flipping Rec George Pickens from the Barn. He took one look at the Gus Bus and said no thanks.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2019)

So many 5*'s we running out of a place to put them. Now if we can flip Elam, we set.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2019)

Look at the 5*'s falling from the sky.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs flipping Rec George Pickens from the Barn. He took one look at the Gus Bus and said no thanks.



Barners ain't happy about it either.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...tration-after-5-star-flips-from-tigers-to-uga


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Awesome get from the barn!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing out loud at UT fans thinking they came anywhere near us in recruiting. The separation, even with their signee's today is still as wide as the Grand Canyon, and after another losing record or a visit to Shreveport they will find their team looking for another coach. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2019)

Go bammer 5 stars falling to 4 but they still claim 5. Typical bammers.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2019)

UT is back. They finished 10 or 11 spots behind UGA in recruiting, but they are back.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 

Vowels can't help it Charlie it's inbred into them.......


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Rip Dawg leaving Bama behind!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2019)

It is UGA and Bamer, then Erebody else.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs expecting bama going the missing the SEC championship but still making the playoff route this year


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS! It's a beautiful day in "The Classic City".


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2019)

Athens is an awesome town......


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2019)

Stacy Abrams says roll tide and knocked me and 5 others off the bandwagon


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> Stacy Abrams says roll tide and knocked me and 5 others off the bandwagon



She requires a lot of room. Plus the Band wagon could not make very good time, what with stopping at ever burger joint and Donut place in town.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dogs who listen closely to what the dangerous lib abrams preaches. 
Her version of the Right blocking dem voters is not quite accurate, she left out the part about the voters being blocked are Illegal aliens....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs, never been on a Bandwagon, can't imagine how it would feel!


----------



## riprap (Feb 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> She requires a lot of room. Plus the Band wagon could not make very good time, what with stopping at ever burger joint and Donut place in town.


When she gets to the stadium she's going to intimidate the offensive linemen.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2019)

Go, All You Hairy Dawgs!! Happy Friday folks!

Daily Vols Suck!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 8, 2019)

will they let this thread go to 38,39 pages?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 8, 2019)

Go DAWGS celebrating Stacy's loss!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2019)

Go DAWGS! Sic em!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

I love the Dawg life!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs glad they ain't ridin' on Stacey Abrams' bandwagon on Friday, or in her case FRY day!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs that are gonna be in South Georgia quail hunting next week.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2019)

Go traveling Dawgs! We are going to our house the next 2 weekend's. This one for our youngest granddaughters birthday and the next we are putting on my parents 57th anniversary party!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2019)

Have fun Quail hunting Charlie!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 8, 2019)

Great news, Dogs got a commit from the big grad transfer WR out of the U. Big body. 
Also, heard a HS coach in bammy that says big Pickens compares to another Al native who played WR, Julio Jones. Let’s hope he can get his school work in order.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Great news, Dogs got a commit from the big grad transfer WR out of the U. Big body.
> Also, heard a HS coach in bammy that says big Pickens compares to another Al native who played WR, Julio Jones. Let’s hope he can get his school work in order.



Link? Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 8, 2019)

Go former Dawgs not sitting out


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs fishing with rip on the Little Tallapoosa!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Slayer Dawg making life miserable for vowel fans!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Charlie keeping them skraight up in hera!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Where have all the older Dawg posters gone???? 

Seems like that Rackmaster guy is the only new one too 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Man this thread needs help!  We gonna get it closed before G day no matter what!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs living in Tallapoosa!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting an early start poaching Turkey's on Elfii's lease!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs bringing in the 5*'s


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Link? Go Dawgs!


Dawgnation


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs crappie fishing in long johns!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs jugging for Large Mouth Bass!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting an early start poaching Turkey's on Elfii's lease!!



Good luck with that John. I'm not in a lease. Before you go trespassing find out who's lease it is and by all means

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs poaching Turkey's somewhere on someone's lease!!!!!

Dang sure thought I followed Slayer's directions..........


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2019)

Now I wonder where I am poaching?


----------



## riprap (Feb 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs following elfiii to his land and hunting when he's not there!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2019)

Go poaching Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2019)

UT is all in this year. Wonder if that is better than being in the picture. LOL at UT fans. Now we back to how many freshmen they got. Nothing new under the sun in Knoxville. Well I think Butch did build a few mail boxes, and they prolly got a new chalkboard after their head coach kicked their other one over. That was the day I realized, that that Pruitt should be somebodies D coordinator, but nobodies HC.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2019)

Go bammers not winning NC's with UT coaching


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go rip crappie fishing!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading to KY to hunt Charlie's place while he is quail hunting  next week!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering .... Is it really poaching if you don't get caught????? 

Isn't that the Democratic way of looking at things?.??


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dogs hoping we are recruiting the monster uncommitted TE Erik Gilbert outta 
my old school, Marietta High. He is plenty big now and fast and nearly uncoverable. He does have a tremendous QB delivering the ball to him, Harrison Bailey, an unfortunate ten r seee commit. Bailey looks like Big Ben in stature and arm strength.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2019)

I will glad when we are all in.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs can't wait till G day!  I am ready to see some Georgia football!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 10, 2019)

riprap said:


> When she gets to the stadium she's going to intimidate the offensive linemen.


Or tip the stadium on its side
go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Mississippi.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs cold and raining


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a cool wet morning!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2019)

The sports has been better since UT got back. What you say, they aint back yet? Well I guess yall have not heard that UT had the sixth best recruiting class in the SEC. Go Dawgs! Plus they are all in this time.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2019)

CKS even got the #1 BB recruit to sign with Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go Charlie and Slayer laying it to the vowels!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The sports has been better since UT got back. What you say, they aint back yet? Well I guess yall have not heard that UT had the sixth best recruiting class in the SEC. Go Dawgs! Plus they are all in this time.



They are winners of life.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2019)

I just dont get bragging before you have winning record.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2019)

GO Dawgs with more talent backing up talent, than UT has talent.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs still waiting on DC announcement!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 

Trying get the ball rolling to hunt elfiis land.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs laying at home fighting this sinus junk that's going around


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 12, 2019)

Go dawgs been awake since 330 cause that's what middle aged people do


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Go early morning Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs ! I don't think I would even wish this crud I have on a vol fan ........


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Picked up some antibiotics from the local farm and garden store.  Gonna kick this crud in the rear!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 12, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Picked up some antibiotics from the local farm and garden store.  Gonna kick this crud in the rear!!!!!!!


Go get you some penicillin from tractor supply
Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Go get you some penicillin from tractor supply
> Go Dawgs



That's what we do/did today. I don't go to the doctor for colds,sinus junk or anything that Penicillin or amoxicillin will take care of.  

I had to hunt for a place here, if we were back home it would have been the local farm supply store. Growing up farming teaches folks how to survive

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs one day away from heading to Colquitt County.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie, home of the Packers.


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on an invite for John to show me around the flea market south of Bremen on 27


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2019)

Saw a lot of chicken liver fishermen down there one time


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2019)

If they had the type of lodging in Tallapoosa that they have in McRae John would sell that RV


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs ... Been thinking about the flea market on 27.  Sure is packed out on the weekend.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs back at work.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs in McCrae Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Feb 13, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs ... Been thinking about the flea market on 27.  Sure is packed out on the weekend.


Believe it or not the folks wear a lot of bama gear there. Might be a requirement at some of the booths.


----------



## riprap (Feb 13, 2019)

I wouldn't have thought bama fans would stoop to flea market shopping


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2019)

riprap said:


> Believe it or not the folks wear a lot of bama gear there. Might be a requirement at some of the booths.




Could be where they buy it from.   Lol

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs at the flea market on 27.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to Bryant this weekend to celebrate the youngest granddaughters 2nd birthday!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2019)

Got all my stuff packed up and pulling out of here about midnight, headed to South Georgia. Go Dawgs headed South.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2019)

Be safe and Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2019)

Be safe and welcome home Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2019)

Early morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs fixing to be in February monsoon season again


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Noles rebuilding in the offseason


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Noles with a class that's just flat out NASTY


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2019)

All them 3* ready to do work


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2019)

Qb??


Who needs one?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Noles recruiting DBs that also played qb in HS. 

Just In Case


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Noles bout to knock Clemson's lights out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2019)

OMG little buckey has hacked S&S account! Or are they really one in the same??

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2019)

Go Dogs only around 200 days to more Football!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2019)

Yall will be lucky to finish this thing before kickoff


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs and just in case any of y’all missed it Clemson just scored again......????


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS WITH NEW DC DAN LANNING!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs and just in case any of y’all missed it Clemson just scored again......????


Roll Tide with dream killin backup quarterbacks!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Roll Tide with dream killin backup quarterbacks!


Like the freshman dream killing QB! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 16, 2019)

Go Diamond Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs back in Tallapoosa, I will be headed back up home Wednesday after work. Gonna put on a shindig for my parents 57 wedding anniversary!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Like the freshman dream killing QB! Go Dawgs!!!


If your team can't get it done, I guess you can always live your dreams through another team. I personally only have one team but, I am kinda liking those Longhorns. Hook em Horns!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If your team can't get it done, I guess you can always live your dreams through another team. I personally only have one team but, I am kinda liking those Longhorns. Hook em Horns!


Fair enough.... But as I type I’m pretty sure Clemson has scored again! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok man. You're a Clemson Dawg and I can respect that. What stung more when you watched the championship? Bama representing the SEC again and knowing it's not going to change, or a fantastic quarterback on the other team that the great recruiter Kirby let slip away?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ok man. You're a Clemson Dawg and I can respect that. What stung more when you watched the championship? Bama representing the SEC again and knowing it's not going to change, or a fantastic quarterback on the other team that the great recruiter Kirby let slip away?


The only that stung was the Insane wings from Zaxbys we were eating. Kirby had nothing to do with Lawrence going to Clemson. That was 100% Richt. Go Dawgs knowing the Bama fans are still hurting from the loss!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking at all the Bama stuff in clearance at the stores!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2019)

Trailer load after trailer load!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs funny knowing bama folks reading in the go dawg thread


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at loser Bammers.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2019)

Tulip looked like a deer in the headlights against that stout Clemson D full of 3 stars!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 18, 2019)

My God a freshman


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2019)

I hear crickets from the Tiders since the epic beat down! You don’t see things rtr. Roll tide. All hail King Saban. We are too good. No one can stop us. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2019)

Early morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs and a Daily Volsuck!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I hear crickets from the Tiders since the epic beat down! You don’t see things rtr. Roll tide. All hail King Saban. We are too good. No one can stop us. Go Dawgs!


I'm no cricket Mr Brown. I still root for my team win, or win, or once a year lose. And I respect all the Dawgs out there for their loyalty to their team. I probably would have given up on them 30 years ago. But I understand that if ya ain't got dreams, then ya ain't got nothin. My point is, for that, y'all will always have something. Hook em Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 19, 2019)

Bump it to the top with a Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs bammers still up in hea


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 19, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Go Dawgs bammers still up in hea


Of course. There is the comedy channel, and then there's this site. Not necessarily in that order


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Of course. There is the comedy channel, and then there's this site. Not necessarily in that order


Why u here then? Stop whining!

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2019)

Like popping a zit. Just have to wait until it gets a head on it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 20, 2019)

*GO Dawgs *


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 20, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Why u here then? Stop whining!
> 
> Go Dawgs


Whining. Ha ha! I'll back out of here and leave you fellas alone to discuss your RIDICULOUS dream of a Dawg national championship. Carry on and good day boys!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 20, 2019)

*GO DAWGS *


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs that had South Georgia Quail for supper last night.


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs catching catfish on crappie jigs, not nasty livers or bumming people's jugs


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs worried about playing UT later in the season


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs back on the Mountain for a few days!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2019)

Auburn whined so much about having to play UGA so close to the Iron Bowl that the SEC is swapping out UT and Auburn date. 

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...with-moving-auburn-game-and-so-is-kirby-smart


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Charlie the whiners are gonna whine


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Feb 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking of growing rice in the front yard


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 21, 2019)

*go dawgs *


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the mountain........ I think I just saw Noah float by?????


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2019)

Just came here to say *Go Dawgs!*


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2019)

Good morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

I am ready for some sunshine!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a soggy Friday!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

We have had so much rain here on the mountain the fish are flying and the birds are swimming!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 22, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS_


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for GDay.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Camilla.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready for GDay.



Yes sir Charlie!!!  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 22, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs tired of rain. We had another trash floater here this morning.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 23, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS. My Diddy raised me right. Found an old scrapbook when he was young.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes he did Mrs. H22. Yes he did!!!!!!

My whole family is the same way!!!!!!   Dawgs till we die!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS. My Diddy raised me right. Found an old scrapbook when he was young.


Your Dad was Coach Butts?


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 23, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs not kneeling in MS.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head back to Tallapoosa!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Your Dad was Coach Butts?


No sir, but he was a great coach.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 24, 2019)

Go NOLES


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 24, 2019)

_GO DAWGS_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2019)

*GO DAWGS! *


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 24, 2019)

_GO DAWGS_


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs, Terry Daniels from Miller County was a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 25, 2019)

_GO DAWGS_


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs wishing I was on a lake.. Why are the nicest days during the week?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 25, 2019)

Go Dogs only a few hundred days to Ga football.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2019)

I dont know how we will do this year. I do hope we win the East and get into the SECCG.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!  

I am there with you Charlie!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know how we will do this year. I do hope we win the East and get into the SECCG.


Won’t be a problem GO Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Won’t be a problem GO Dawgs



I hope you tight, but we still blow at least one game a year with CKS. LSU this year Aubarn last year. I dont count Texas, because no of our guys had any interest in that game. If the Texas v Uga game had been a playoff game, Texas would have lost by at least 40.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I hope you tight, but we still blow at least one game a year with CKS. LSU this year Aubarn last year. I dont count Texas, because no of our guys had any interest in that game. If the Texas v Uga game had been a playoff game, Texas would have lost by at least 40.


No one in the east will beat us.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 26, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS_


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2019)

Go jackets finding a way to the Benz


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 27, 2019)

Go Dogs and Coach Smart, who has built our best and deepest OL I have ever seen, been watching the Dogs since the late 60's.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2019)

wednesday browningslayerssthugelfiiiiiisux


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go jackets finding a way to the Benz


Trying to get new recruits telling them HS players they will play at the Benz.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 27, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in The State.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs not looking for more rain!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

_GO DAWGS_


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking at more rain!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs looking at more rain!



Hush your mouth Dawg fan.....

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2019)

*GO** DAWGS! *


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs eating oyster stew.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a cold weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready for a cold weekend.



Well at least you aint on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well at least you aint on the Mountain.



I am heading to the mountain tomorrow to visit the folks ...... But I am coming back down Sunday.....lol

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs on Friday afternoon!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs wishing they hate ate lunch at the Varsity today. I nee another bottle of Bourbon.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Better yet I wish I had ate at Boudreauxs. I know they closed, we prolly had something to do with their demise after that last time we et there. They did have some good Grouper though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Then some of us et a Dreamland and then it burned down.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs closing down restaurants in Atlanta.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the mountain for the weekend!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 1, 2019)

Go Dogs just checked next weeks forecast...we got some cold mornings still ahead of us till Spring.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 2, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 2, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2019)

Auburn, Alabama and FSU happy about a Dawg getting arrested. Fans at those schoole are immune from those problems. Alabama hast been stripped of wins and out on probation three times in the last 30 years. Go Dawgs knowing that we have less problem in 3 decades than they have in one season.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at the clueless.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs enjoying their jealousy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2019)

They know we coming, and they know it is only gonna get worse for them in the next few years, so they scan newspapers continuously looking for a misdemeanor on our blotter.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2019)

I think they would be much better off if they tended their own backyards and leave our to us.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Dogs beating the gators tonight on the parquet in cow town.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs not caring about simple battery.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 3, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for the rain to leave!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs snatching up 4 star qb Carson Beck


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs not caring about simple battery.



So a guy lifts couple of AAA's at Walmart's, not like he was stealing Crab Legs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

Just watched some video on Carson Black. I had never hears of him, but the kid has a cannon for an arm. Not rated way high, but he reminds me of Eason.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs not caring about simple battery.


Makes two of us.  Go Dawgs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

Other teams like to down Holyfield, now that they no longer have to tackle him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

He made Bama look silly on a couple of runs.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He made Bama look silly on a couple of runs.


Yep. He busted Bama up for a whole 60 yards in the SEC championship game. I thought that would propel him straight to the Heisman race but, I was wrong once again. I doubt that he was ever game planned for by the opposing teams. I wish him the best. Maybe the Patriots sign him in the 7th round and he gets a couple of rings in the NFL


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 3, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 3, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Yep. He busted Bama up for a whole 60 yards in the SEC championship game. I thought that would propel him straight to the Heisman race but, I was wrong once again. I doubt that he was ever game planned for by the opposing teams. I wish him the best. Maybe the Patriots sign him in the 7th round and he gets a couple of rings in the NFL



I think he gained more than most back did against the "Greatest Team ever".


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

I think Clemson would disagree with that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs that would rather be a O and 12 team than a Bamer fan under any circumstances. If all the Bandwagon fans jumped of the wagon, the mules would have a light load.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think Clemson would disagree with that.


You closet Clemson fan you! You're real colors shine through every time we discuss Bama and the Dawgs. Why is that? Can't stick to the script? I know. It's the ' if I can't beat you up then I'll go get my big brother mentality'. Maybe Bama didn't really want to be at that game! Ha ha! Just kidding. We got whooped. Badly whooped. That, they didn't want to be playing in that game or we'd won by 40 is a Dawg excuse. Losers make up excuses. Winners sometimes get whooped


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs and I just seen on the news. Yes, Clemson has just scored again!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You closet Clemson fan you! You're real colors shine through every time we discuss Bama and the Dawgs. Why is that? Can't stick to the script? I know. It's the ' if I can't beat you up then I'll go get my big brother mentality'. Maybe Bama didn't really want to be at that game! Ha ha! Just kidding. We got whooped. Badly whooped. That, they didn't want to be playing in that game or we'd won by 40 is a Dawg excuse. Losers make up excuses. Winners sometimes get whooped



Losers make excuses? What's your excuse for being in a Dawg Thread??

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Losers make excuses? What's your excuse for being in a Dawg Thread??
> 
> Go Dawgs!


He's the guy who was complaining about bad fans of other schools (mainly uga) a while back.... Yet he's trolling dawg threads thinking he's poking with a sharp stick lol.   Lew......zerrrr


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You closet Clemson fan you! You're real colors shine through every time we discuss Bama and the Dawgs. Why is that? Can't stick to the script? I know. It's the ' if I can't beat you up then I'll go get my big brother mentality'. Maybe Bama didn't really want to be at that game! Ha ha! Just kidding. We got whooped. Badly whooped. That, they didn't want to be playing in that game or we'd won by 40 is a Dawg excuse. Losers make up excuses. Winners sometimes get whooped



You know nothing. You think you do, but if you did, you would know that Clemson was a much more hated rival of ours than Alabama ever thought about being.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Wasn't that long ago that Alabama was either irrelevant or on probation for cheating.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs lol at Bamer band wagoners.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Gonna be chilly tonight folks!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 4, 2019)

Go parolee dogs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2019)

Go nolz picking ice off the lettuce tommorow!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 4, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> He's the guy who was complaining about bad fans of other schools (mainly uga) a while back.... Yet he's trolling dawg threads thinking he's poking with a sharp stick lol.   Lew......zerrrr


Go Dawgs not letting Bammers talk trash to Charlie..

Especially ones that still call me Mommy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go nolz picking ice off the lettuce tommorow!


Go Noles wishing they had thugs... And didn’t suck as bad as the Vols...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs running this forum!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs running this forum!!



They participate at our pleasure. S&S is okay, but them Bandwagon fans to the west are a different breed. Most of them will tell you they knew Bear Bryant personally, and that is why they wear them silly Hound hats.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go nolz picking ice off the lettuce tommorow!



Hope they dont lose the crop. SS hates working in the Chicken house during the summer.


----------



## riprap (Mar 4, 2019)

Had the pleasure of talking with a homeowner on the Georgia side of lake eufaula. He was cleaning fish and had a Dawgs hat on. We were having a great conversation about bandwagon fans. He commented how several years ago FSU tags were all around, now zero. Can't wait for that day in West Georgia and bama tags.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs and bama fans waiting for GT to get better


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs and bama fans waiting for GT to get better



If GT ever got great there would be massive screen name changes around here.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## riprap (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Meigs.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs, this is our house.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 6, 2019)

Go dawgs.....roll tide is only for family reunions/wedding anniversaries


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs living in other team fans heads rent free!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs looks like another wet weekend.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 8, 2019)

I don't care what anybody says. I say *GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 9, 2019)

*GO Dawgs *


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Go doggies.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)

_GO DAWGS_


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 10, 2019)

Sic em!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs making Athens the world center of talent.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dogs looking at 3 of the best HS kickers in the land, then cherry picking the one they want to replace Hot Rod.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2019)

I hope if we get ahead in games, that we see Kirby correcting a mistake, he made last season. If Mathis or Stetson gets into a game, please let them use the use the whole playbook, and not just hand off.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

*GO DAWGS *


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs fishing on Weis lake!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs working while Rip is snagging monster crappie!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Bay Pole Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Possum Snout, Ha.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs living down the road from Rip.......


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs Kirby and Co living in Dan Mullens head year round.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 11, 2019)

*G*
O

*D
A
w*
*G*
*S*


----------



## riprap (Mar 11, 2019)

When are we going fishing John?


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> When are we going fishing John?



Headed to the Mountain this weekend, we need to get on the water soon!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> When are we going fishing John?



Wish yall would invite me on that catfishing trip. Done told yall I would supply the bait.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Mar 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs buying catfish bait.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 12, 2019)

*G*
*O*


*D*
*A*
*W*
*G*
S


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2019)

Go Dogs rather loaded at OLB.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Mar 13, 2019)

John, wear a football helmet if Charlie comes along.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2019)

riprap said:


> John, wear a football helmet if Charlie comes along.



Why would you want to bring that up?


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Mar 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs not looking forward to more rainand cooler weather


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2019)

Jeff is a DGD, and aint no doubt about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2019)

Jeff is the Father of the Granddaddy threads.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS_


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2019)

_GO DAWGS_


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Come on down Charlie, I have the helmets, Rip has the boat, rods and lures.......

Not sure about the chicken livers though.......


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking Mullen done started something he cant finish.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

Hope Georgia hangs 60 on them this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

Hope UT Beats them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

UK done beat them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

Yall know we got to close this thing out, before GDay.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2019)

It wont close it's self out.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 14, 2019)

Bringing it 1 post closer with a go dawgs!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 14, 2019)

Ok 2...sic em!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 15, 2019)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs back on the mountain!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

Uh Oh, they done run John out of Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting run out of town.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready to load the boat and head to Lanier...


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Uh Oh, they done run John out of Georgia.


Ok
Just up for the weekend Bo$$!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2019)

Good John, I was afraid they caught you and Rip baiting Catfish.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

No sir but they sure on me hot and heavy over stringing trot lines for turkey's before the season opener


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

_GO __DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Charlie is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Jeff is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Slayer is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Elfiii is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

South Georgia dawg is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Rackmaster is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs in KY


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs poaching Turkey's on Elfii's land


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs snagging monster Bass of the beds


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs catfishing with Rip


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Riprap is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs living the dream


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Mrs. H22 is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Beth Cooper was a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs in trouble with the game warden


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs stringing trot lines for turkey's


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for some football


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for G day


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking about how glad they are to be Dawg fans


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Go dawgs cranking out pages of posts at a time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

_GO DAWGS _


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs closing this one before G day!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Go dawgs I'll help it along


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs the tide pooed the bed in Jan


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Sic 'em glad Dabo and Trevor ain't in the sec


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs I can smell the stench of bammers from coweta when the wind blows right


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Go dawgs we're on the rise


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs gonna punch the whole SEC in the mouth


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Sic 'em all the way to and through the playoffs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 17, 2019)

Go dawgs fixing to fry some small bass and crappie


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs eating good!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Charlie up in KY


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bryant AL.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Tallapoosa


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Danielsville


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Cave Springs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Trenton


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in KY


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go south Georgia Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Winder


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs everywhere!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2019)

Dang Dawgs been lighting it up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2019)

Yall been busy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2019)

gonna shut this one down by D Day if we keep up this pace.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2019)

Want to how good Mathis is?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2019)

Stetson will get some playing time to.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2019)

Stetson needs to put a little more meat on his bones.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2019)

Wonder if he has a Stetson Hat?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs in and around Atlanta.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Mar 17, 2019)

There are so many bama fans cause it's cheaper than a new corvette or a lifted 4x4 with titanium you know what's hanging from the bumper. It serves the same purpose.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Hampton.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Georgia Turkey season.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Goo Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

This one will be history by D Day.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs at lunch


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs wishing lunch was longer


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go you Hairy Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs wore out after spending 2 hours in the Gym.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs gonna close out this thread before the G Day game.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs fishing with chicken livers


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs in the mix


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Charlie working out


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Slayer putting the smak down on barners


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Jeff is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Elfiii is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Charlie is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Mrs H22 is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

South Georgia Dawg is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Cairo


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go nolz picking turnips


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2019)

Dawg fans are the best


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs down in Cairo



Home of the Cairo Syrup Makers.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs closin another one out soon


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs having an exciting spring.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Dawgs running out of places to put all those 5*'s.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a cool morning


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs time to shut another one down


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs, starting spring practice!


----------

